# my life turned upside down



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

hello 
i am married since may 2013 from last 5months i am facing problem with my hubby



he purposely takes up a fight and starts arguing i never complain about this all i was bearing this all from 4months one day he called up my brother and he told the very first thing was if she does loss weight and get a job by march 1st i will kick her out of my home when i was married i was the same as now then why he had married me at that time
2) she does not want to sleep with me that is why she lying that she is bleeding for 10 days 
3) he looks me like a slave he wants me to follow all the things he tell this is not happening i am not slave of him
4) if i take rs.20 from his purse for buying milk i am a thief
5) he boasts about things which he has done he just brought a dress on my birthday nothing more then that
6) he uses abusive language 
7) whenever he talks to others he just tell lies accordingly so that people support him 
8) he drinks daily and he forcibly has sex with me even i am asleep 
9) he never talks to me or my parents and blames me that i do not gel with any 
10) he is defaming in front of everyone due the depression and i also attempted for suicide after knowing this too he did not call me up nor their parents called me
11) on everything he has problem with me if i writes poem, read a book, see TV and all i feel like in what world we are living
12) i never told any of the words like if you come i will go off from home and i will divorce you all he only used this words and now he tells that i am interested to stay with him to others
13) when someone did not listened to his words he broke the bottle and inserted that in his thighs he will also do this to me too i am not safe their 
14) he everytime uses the word my home after marriage it is also mine right 



this all are the main things a lot more are their please help me out people tell my mom to send me to him i do not have any safety their if he does something to me who will be responsible literally speaking i do not feel like staying him until he quits drinking and changes his mind 


please help me out what should be done


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Is english your first language? 

You should divorce him ASAP. Life is too short to be miserable all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Run! You are in an abusive situation and need to flee immediately.
Even if he is your husband, if he is forcing you to have sex, that is rape.
Do you have somewhere to go?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you have a support network? I cannot understand your comment about your Mom. Will she support you? 

He is forcing sex on you. That is RAPE. It is illegal. Unless you have not made your intentions known.

What I would do, if I were you, is QUIETLY, without letting him know, find a battered women's shelter. Phone their hotline. Or go there. Get advice specific to your situation. You also will likely have access to people who can become your support network.

Keep us posted. And stay safe!


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

I am staying with my mom @ Cynthiaa de. I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

@ nobody special my mom is with me only People are forcing and scolding her that she is not sending me to him. I just want to get rid of this marriage I came to know he will never change clearly please advice me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

thefallenangel said:


> @ nobody special my mom is with me only People are forcing and scolding her that she is not sending me to him. I just want to get rid of this marriage I came to know he will never change clearly please advice me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope your mom can stay strong and not let people criticize her for keeping you safe.
Your husband is abusive. You cannot change that. You are in danger if you stay with him. Under the circumstances, it would be wise to get your stuff out of your home, where he is living, when he is not there. File for divorce and stay away from him. Do not try to work it out with him. This is entirely on him. He has broken your marriage by abusing you.
Are you working? Do you have a career plan?


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> I hope your mom can stay strong and not let people criticize her for keeping you safe.
> Your husband is abusive. You cannot change that. You are in danger if you stay with him. Under the circumstances, it would be wise to get your stuff out of your home, where he is living, when he is not there. File for divorce and stay away from him. Do not try to work it out with him. This is entirely on him. He has broken your marriage by abusing you.
> Are you working? Do you have a career plan?


I have completed my MBA in fin. And used work before at present not working I am searching for a new job now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

thefallenangel said:


> I have completed my MBA in fin. And used work before at present not working I am searching for a new job now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's good. You are in a position to support yourself. 
I'm sorry you are having to go through this pain.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

Get a divorce and don't look back.


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

CynthiaDe said:


> That's good. You are in a position to support yourself.
> I'm sorry you are having to go through this pain.


I am searching for a job now hope so get that soon.pain will never go away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

Thebes said:


> Get a divorce and don't look back.


Before taking this step I need to get a good job to support myself I do not want to be burden to my mom and brother again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

As you work through what has happened, you will grow and become stronger, then the pain will fade away. Eventually you will be happy again.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

thefallenangel said:


> @ nobody special my mom is with me only People are forcing and scolding her that she is not sending me to him. I just want to get rid of this marriage I came to know he will never change clearly please advice me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully your Mom realizes that no one can force her to do anything. So far it sounds like a great start. It sounds like you are already working toward financial independence. Also a great step. Advice. Really, you don't need any! Keep taking these awesome steps. Have confidence in yourself that you are strong, and you CAN do this. I am not sure what is available where you are. But back when I volunteered at a women's shelter, there was a hotline where you get get advice from survivors and professionals. That would be another step to consider.

Keep that chin up!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

The risk of physical threat just touched down in my brain. Definitely call the women's shelter hotline for advice.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

thefallenangel said:


> I am searching for a job now hope so get that soon.pain will never go away
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pain will lessen and lessen over time. Another thought. See about a free consultation with a lawyer so you know where you stand.


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> Hopefully your Mom realizes that no one can force her to do anything. So far it sounds like a great start. It sounds like you are already working toward financial independence. Also a great step. Advice. Really, you don't need any! Keep taking these awesome steps. Have confidence in yourself that you are strong, and you CAN do this. I am not sure what is available where you are. But back when I volunteered at a women's shelter, there was a hotline where you get get advice from survivors and professionals. That would be another step to consider.
> 
> Keep that chin up!


Ok I am trying to get job ASAP hope everything goes fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> Pain will lessen and lessen over time. Another thought. See about a free consultation with a lawyer so you know where you stand.


Ok I will at present my main thing is to secure myself by getting a good job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefallenangel (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys he came on Saturday and made a lot of nuisance he also manhandled me please help me out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweetheart....your life is in danger and I'm afraid for your life.
Is there a women's shelter you can go to....if there is.....you need to go there....PRONTO!!!
Can you get a restraining order on your husband?? If you can...get one.
Your husband...is not going to stop until you are dead or seriously injured. He does not love you.....you are only a piece of property.
There is nothing much we can do on this side of the world...but see if you can find resources that will help abused women.
I hope you will find resources that will help you.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

thefallenangel said:


> Guys he came on Saturday and made a lot of nuisance he also manhandled me please help me out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please hear me. The situation is out of control. I know it hurts, but you have to recognize the facts.
This man is not your friend. He does not love you. He is a stranger now. He hates you. He wants to hurt you.
Call the police and file a report. Get a restraining order. Get a gun to protect yourself. Do not ever go near him again. You are in grave danger.
If a stranger off the street broke into your house and raped you or otherwise assaulted you, you would not think twice about calling the police and having him thrown in jail. You would not worry about what an arrest might do to him. You would make sure that justice was served and that you were safe. By not taking action, you are giving him a green light to continue in this kind of behavior. Use the police to tell him to stop. It is imperative that you go to the police immediately - close your computer and go!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

thefallenangel said:


> Before taking this step I need to get a good job to support myself I do not want to be burden to my mom and brother again
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe so, but I bet they don't want you harmed or killed either.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Does your brother know what's going on?
My sister was married to an Ahole. I knew they were having problems, but I never knew to what extent. After they divorced and he moved a 1000 miles away my sister told me he would choke her and slap her. One time he left the house with her and their daughter sleeping, but before he left he turned on an unused gas outlet. My sister happened to wake up and smelled the gas, and they got out.

My sister never told me until after he moved off. I got mad at my sister for not telling me. If I had known I would have went over there and beat his sorry azz to a pulp. My sister said she didn't tell because she was afraid I would kill him and ruin my families future. Maybe she was right, but I would have loved stomping a mud hole in his ass. I hope you have a brother like me.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

thefallenangel said:


> Guys he came on Saturday and made a lot of nuisance he also manhandled me please help me out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Call the nearest battered women's shelter hotline and get advice from people who KNOW how to deal with this sort of thing. Don't underestimate the risk to yourself. These people will know what to do including whether or not you need to run, not walk, to the shelter for protection.


----------

